# Themenchatabend "Winterharte Kakteen" am 06.05



## Echinopsis (20. Apr. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich veranstalte am Freitag den *06.05* einen *Themenchatabend zum Thema "Winterharte Kakteen"*. Dazu können alle Fragen zum Thema gestellt werden, wie Beispielsweiße:

*"Wie lege ich ein Kakteenbeet für winterharte Kakteen/andere Sukkulenten an"
"Richtige Pflege, richtiges Substrat, Gieß und Düngeverhalten bei winterharten Kakteen & anderen Sukkulenten" *
u.v.m

Da das Thema "die Harten im Garten" (oder die Harten neben dem Teich  ) immer populärer wird, dachte ich mir, wir könnten dazu mal einen Themenchatabend veranstalten.

Also traut euch..kommt rein und löchert mich mit Fragen 

*Der Start ist um 20 Uhr* 

Bis im Chat!
Daniel

_______________________________

Für unsere Chatneulinge empfehle ich den Thread "Wie komme ich in den Chat?"


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Winterharte Kakteen" am 06.05*

Moin,

morgen ist es soweit.

Ich hoffe ein paar Interessenten gibt es doch, nachdem der Thread hier mehr oder weniger tot ist?


----------



## Annett (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Winterharte Kakteen" am 06.05*



Moin Daniel.

Ich glaub, Du bist ne Woche zu früh dran.... bei mir ist heute nämlich noch April und morgen auch. 
Aber ich nehme den Hinweis mal wahr und mache die gelbe Hinweisbox neu + an, bevor ich los muss.


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Winterharte Kakteen" am 06.05*

Okay, neuer Versuch  :

In zwei Tagen ist es soweit, ich hoffe viele im Chat zu sehen!!


----------



## VolkerN (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Winterharte Kakteen" am 06.05*

Hallo Daniel,

vielleicht ists schon ein Vorgriff auf den Chatabend, aaaber: 
 
Hast du den Bereich in dem du deine winterharte Kakteen hast dauerhaft ueberdacht ? 

Ich stell mir vor das Naesse und Schnee die groessten Widersacher fuer Kakteen sein muessten ...okay ...okay ...ich zieh die Frage noch zurueck und hoffe das ich am Freitag dabei sein kann 

...schoenen Abend noch


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Winterharte Kakteen" am 06.05*



VolkerN schrieb:


> ich zieh die Frage noch zurueck und hoffe das ich am Freitag dabei sein kann



Ist auch besser so! 
Denn so einfach ist die Frage nicht zu beantworten...da muss ich weiter ausholen!

Näheres morgen Abend


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Winterharte Kakteen" am 06.05*

In 55 Minuten ist es soweit


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Winterharte Kakteen" am 06.05*

So, Chatabend ist eingeläutet


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Winterharte Kakteen" am 06.05*

So, vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung an unserem heutigen Themenchatabend.

Eine Zusammenfassung des Wichtigsten findet Ihr hier.


----------

